# Best Chain for my Husky 350?



## BobUrban (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a husky 350 and would like to upgrade the chain.  18" bar and the chains I have been using are Husky w 72 Drive link, .325" pitch, .050" gauge.  I have been replacing the chain with the same, factory chains and do my best to keep them sharp with a husky file kit.  I would like something more agressive if aailable but have no clue what I am looking for regarding this.  I do know that there are more agressive chains made but not sure if any are available for this saw?

 - if you own this saw or know a lot more than me about saws(won't take a lot to do that) please let me know what you are cutting with or recommend

Thank you


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's what I found:

http://www.oregonchain.com/homeowner/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=CONS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 1, 2012)

Thistle - thanks.  Can you tell me what I am looking for to get more agression from a chain?  Which one is best?  Are Oregon chains better than the Husky chains I am using?  This may just be an opinion thing but "in your opinion" who makes the best chains?


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2012)

For more aggressiveness,go with LP or LG Full Chisel.

This should work.  But BE CAREFUL if you never used a non-safety chain before.

http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG

All I've used is Oregon Full Chisel or Skip Tooth.Though I did receive a Husqvarna 28" Full Chisel for Xmas gift,havent tried it out yet,looks pretty good.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Thistle - I will go to my saw shop and ask for a "Full Chisel" chain(s)

For the record I appreciate the "be safe" tip.  I have deep respect for the saw, all chainsaws, actually and wear all the gear to protect myself whenever I cut.  I get called, "safety man" a lot because of my obsession with being careful but hey, it is my life.  

Just want to get more out of the saw.  

Bob Urban


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup. Take your saw in,they can tell the width of bar groove & will get you set up.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2012)

BobUrban said:
			
		

> Thanks Thistle - I will go to my saw shop and ask for a "Full Chisel" chain(s)
> 
> For the record I appreciate the "be safe" tip.  I have deep respect for the saw, all chainsaws, actually and wear all the gear to protect myself whenever I cut.  I get called, "safety man" a lot because of my obsession with being careful but hey, it is my life.
> 
> ...



make sure to stress "non safety" " full chisel


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2012)

RSC Stilhl Full-Chisel . . . there is a notable difference between this chain and the Husky full chisel (or maybe it was semi chisel) chain I was running . . . heck even my Husqvarna dealer said he still buys the Stihl chains because they seem to work better and hold an edge longer.


----------



## black locust (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a husky 353 saw which uses the exact chain that you say you have used.  I think the husqvarna chain is made by oregon.  I feel it is aggressive enough if you keep the chain sharp.  These aren't really big saws and keeping a sharp chain is important on maxing out their capability.  I find I am able to hand sharpen the husky chain better with the comparable stihl chain.  As far as a non safety chain etc. haven't gone there and with my level of need for firewood I am not concerned.  The 353 has been a pretty good saw for me also.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 1, 2012)

On a 50cc saw, I like .325 Stihl RSC.  It's what I run on my 16" Husqvarns 346XP with a narrow karf (NK) bar.

The saw came with the NK bar and NK chain (Oregon 95VP).  If you want very smooth, it's a nice combo.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 2, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> RSC Stilhl Full-Chisel . . . there is a notable difference between this chain and the Husky full chisel (or maybe it was semi chisel) chain I was running . . . heck even my Husqvarna dealer said he still buys the Stihl chains because they seem to work better and hold an edge longer.



Got the same comment from a husqvarna dealer.
 I'm trying the RSC   when I can get back out cutting. (at the local Stihl dealer they were  $3 cheaper than the LGX at the Oregon dealer)
 Had good luck with the Oregon  LGX , a little easier to hand file but a little softer steel.
FYI: Oregon makes Husqvarna chains.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah Husky chain IS Oregon chain.  No difference although I'm not sure of the model number match-ups.  Oregon makes the vast majority of bars/chains that come on saws from the OEM.  The exception is Stihl, since they are the only manufacturer to make their own bars and chain.

You can go with either full or semi chisel type chain.  Full will be a bit quicker cutting but will dull quickly in bark/dirty wood.  Semi-chisel will cut longer in-between sharpenings.  You want "yellow label" chain for maximum aggression regardless of wether it's full or semi-chisel chain.

+1 on Stihl chain, all chains cut well if kept sharp and the raker height is maintained but some brands definetly keep their edge longer.  Stihl chain tends to strech less when new as well.  Nice to not be re-adjusting the chain constantly as it's wearing in.


----------

